# Uk Fuel allowance 2014



## partnership (20 Nov 2013)

After reading about someone in Ireland being able to apply for the winter fuel allowance last year if they were getting a uk pension I applied for my mother in law and she received it for last winter.  She has now received a letter saying that the decision was made in error and she is not entitled to the allowance because she does not have a genuine and sufficient link to the UK social security system.  She lived in the UK for a number of years and worked there as did her husband, all her children were born there.  She is getting a small pension from the UK

They came back to Ireland prob in the 70's (need to check).

The letter says she can appeal.  Is it worth appealing?  What constitutes a genuine and sufficient link?


----------



## Black Sheep (22 Nov 2013)

In that case it looks like there may be a lot of pensioners in Ireland getting letters


----------



## Time (22 Nov 2013)

Yep. I sent off for a relative living here, heard nothing back yet.


----------



## partnership (22 Nov 2013)

Just wondering if it is worth appealing - has anyone else been given in error?


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Nov 2013)

I advised many friends and relatives of the UK fuel allowance and all of those who applied got it. 

I will check around and see if any of them got a similar letter as yours. Hope not!!


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Nov 2013)

Time:- Don't expect a reply. It will be paid directly into a bank account if it is awarded


----------



## Time (23 Nov 2013)

Fair enough. I shall get them to keep an eye out for it. Thanks.


----------



## Gervan (23 Nov 2013)

I applied for the first time last year, and this year's allowance went into our account very recently. We left UK in 1981, but do have siblings there still - must be a sufficient link.


----------



## Time (23 Nov 2013)

They don't ask on the forms if you have folks in the UK. It all seems rather haphazard.


----------



## Time (29 Nov 2013)

Does anyone know how much you are supposed to get?

I just noticed a payment of 12 euro appear in the bank. Seems rather small.


----------



## Gervan (29 Nov 2013)

It would be £200, about €239.
That €12 could be your £10 Christmas bonus.


----------



## Time (29 Nov 2013)

Do they still do that in the UK?


----------



## Gervan (29 Nov 2013)

> Do they still do that in the UK?



Yes, Time, we have received €11.95 today, to spoil ourselves over Xmas.


----------



## Time (29 Nov 2013)

Very good. 

I shall keep hoping they pay the fuel allowance soon.


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Nov 2013)

And there may be the Past winters payment also for those who were ages 60 between 1998 & 2000


----------



## Time (30 Nov 2013)

That does not apply in this case.

It is very odd that no letter has issued from Newcastle, but then again we only got a pension statement dated November 12, on the 27th. UK post is very slow indeed.


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Nov 2013)

This has nothing to do with the speed of the post. You will notice that many department letters are dated and appear to lie on desks or trays until they are posted in bulk.


----------



## partnership (3 Dec 2013)

Still no nearer to knowing whether to appeal or not.  I suppose I'd better ring them anyway


----------

